# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Living in a Queenslander

## baileyboy

Not sure if this is the right place. We're in the process of looking for a new project, something to live in and renovate. So far, our plans is towards an old Queenslander (3 bedroom, single bath), raise it and turn it into 4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and extra living space downstairs. The intention is to get a house raiser to raise it, put a concrete slab underneath it and do the walls myself (via Owner Builder type arrangement). 
However, we have been getting mixed message regarding living in a Queenslander. The realestate agent said most Queenslanders leaky, some are quite hot (no insulation in the ceiling) and is drafty in the winter. We haven't lived in one, would love to know if that is true?  
What I have noticed is that:
1) no insulation - add insulation, surely that can't be that hard.
2) floor boards are generally have gaps (compared to a modern house) - again, putty should fix that.
3) VJ walls are hard to paint - can't do much about this.

----------

